# Buckle collar or martingale?



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper and I start our agility intro class on Wednesday. The instructor asked us to use a buckle collar or martingale for agility. I use a halti or wonder walker harness for all his other training. I use the wonder walker for most stuff, but the halti when there are going to be people close by. I plan to do rally first, but someday would like to do obedience. 

If I'm going to use one collar for agility and the other for rally/obedience, which would you pick for each?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think it matters. At least for us, it doesn't. I use both a snap buckle and martingale in obedience. It just depends on what I happen to put on Molly before we leave for class. However, I don't use collar pops as corrections. I have the martingale so she cannot back out of her collar when we are walking on city streets.

ETA: I think I would choose a buckle collar if I did agility, just in case it gets caught on equipment.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep- if you compete in agility, most dogs run 'naked'- no collar for safety reasons.

I'd go a martingale to walk them into the ring. It can be hard to snap a tight collar on a big wiggly dog after your run. Though I'm currently using a snap buckle collar because my cool agility woven leash with a martingale collar hasn't come in yet!

For practice... I don't actually know. If they're wearing it to run, I'd want something fairly snug that's unlikely to snag on equipment. Lucky goes to class in his snap collar.

Oh- and for Rally, he does use his snap collar. I got him one just for the ring with no tags on it- cause tags aren't allowed in AKC rally. In practice, he wears his regular snap collar with tags.

Dang- he's kind of collecting collars, now that I think about it. There's also his glow in the dark collar for night time and his harness for morning walks on his flexilead.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks! I will probably go with the buckle collar. It's an agility intro class, and we're doing everything on leash. Hmm, we'll see how that goes.

Currently, Casper wears a snap or buckle collar around the house. We grab the martingale when we can't find the harness. Like with Molly, it's set not so that we can correct him, but so that he can't slip out. So far, I have avoided any sort of training on either collar because I think I would quickly lose the war to pulling.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would stick with a buckle collar for agility. I think it makes one less thing to worry about. Selli wears a choke chain normally and I worry that I may forget to take it off in the ring.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Buckle collar is fine, as long as it isn't too loose and doesn't have tags hanging off it. You can't have a loose collar or tags because they can catch on equipment. And even if they don't catch, tags can confuse or intimidate a dog if they bump a bar or part of an obstacle as the dog is navigating it.

Many, many people in agility use slip leads like this. They only work for dogs who are already completely leash trained, though. If you have a puller, he'll choke himself pretty badly on this kind of leash. I don't use them because of the possibility that even a trained dog can end up running to the end of the leash when you're not paying attention.

I like using a loose 1" flat collar with a snap buckle and no tags for agility. When we go into the ring, I can unsnap it take it off completely, and then when we're done, I can snap it back together and slip it back over the dog's head. This only works because my current dogs don't try to back out their collars, so it wouldn't work if that were an issue with the individual dog.

EDIT: I just realized that the slip lead I linked is advertised and reviewed as an anti-pulling lead. I would _never_ use it for that, since it could really hurt a dog if it were yanked or if the dog pulled steadily while on it. I'm taking the link out and replacing it with a picture.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I like different collars for different things. I might change out collars a few times during a training session, or the dog might wear two or three collars at once for faster switch off.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I always use flat buckle collars for training. Rolled leather buckle collars for obedience trials and a slip lead similar to the one TippyKayak shows for agility trials & Hunt Tests so the dog can run 'naked'


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the main thing is - use what you need.

If your dog gets goofy in new places or hasn't been in a class for a while, I'd opt for more control. 

I've never used an actual martingale collar.... but it seems that's probably a better option than a regular buckle collar. As you get more control, I don't think it matters as your dog will be off leash anyway.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Another option. The limited slip collar. Works like a martingale, but instead of a loop it is a strip, so it lays flat when not on a leash


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I like different collars for different things. I might change out collars a few times during a training session, or the dog might wear two or three collars at once for faster switch off.


Sounds like me. I take Casper to class on his buckle collar, but that's only because it has his ID and I never take it off. Then I put on the Wonder Walker for most activities. I then use the Halti when we are doing work close to other people. One time the trainer said something about "all the collars."


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

So we went to agility class and I discovered the collar may not matter so much because I am so much slower and clumsier that Casper that I am a hindrance to him. Oh, and I don't treat on the correct side. Too much to think about.

They had us doing things on lead, because there is no attention/recall prerequisite for the class. I knew that going in, but didn't realize how much trouble it would be. I think I could keep his attention if I could keep him working. Casper likes rapid fire commands followed by rapid fire treats. If I don't keep it up, he starts jumping on me or gets distracted and starts trying to visit other dogs. But I'm too slow.

Anyways, I think he would love the pace of agility. I have a lot to work on!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Agility sounds like a lot of fun and I would love to someday try it with Molly to build her confidence. Where are you taking classes?


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm taking the class at Cascade Kennels from Katie with Dogs In Progress. She comes highly recommended from several people at my work. I've take a bunch of classes at Seattle Humane in Issaquah, too. Great place. Where abouts are you?


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hrm- yep, doing agility on lead would be awkward, even working on the flat. We did it a little bit in my beginning agility class- mostly on the A-Frame, but that was about it. A decent recall and ability to pay attention with other dogs around was a prereq though. But I can see that there's plenty to learn on lead- I just wouldn't worry too much about the leash being awkward- hopefully you'll be off it pretty soon.

Sounds like agility is going to be a lot of fun for Casper! And I found that our rally training really helped with agility. It gave me some tools to get him focused and paying attention to me- which is WAY harder in agility because there's so much room to zoom around.

Have fun playing!


----------



## katea0608 (Nov 12, 2013)

they actually have leads made for agility that are made of fleece...after a competition its very common for dogs to run and grab their leash and play a bit of "tug" (its generally what all the larger dogs do) they make leashes out of braided fleece for that reason...they're is also a loop collar attached, so you loop it around the neck and just slide it up to tighten! this is more for dogs when they start running courses or entering trials, but its a great idea and I LOVE mine! you can customize your own leash and add your own dogs name for cheap at ruff n tugg agility leads online. that message may have been confusing but, hope it helps.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you mean like this lead? Clean Run: Braided Fleece Slip Lead—Multicolor

I'm just beginning to work with Casper on tugging. Since I've gotten him, I haven't let him tug. You know, all those teeth! He's doing really well, tugging a little, not getting too excited, and dropping when asked. In fact, he drops pretty well now.

The class is going OK, but the class is more geared for small dogs. For example, the tunnel is not a regulation size, but probably a toysrus model. It's tough on the big dogs. 

Casper has, amazingly, had good attention to me in the class. I can usually run him through two or three obstacles(?) without hold the leash. When we wander between the activities, he's sticking with me and not trying to visit. Every now and then he'll go over a jump and some dog will have wandered into his path, but so far he's followed the treat in my hand.  Overall, I think he likes running around the room. The class keeps us pretty busy.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

If you have to wear a collar I would wear a flat buckle, no tags as other people mentioned, the worry is getting caught on things. My puppy is wearing a flat buckle collar or comfort flex harness in class, although now that we are moving to more off leash she is going to get a limited slip fleece collar and leash in one. For my adult dogs they all train and compete naked and go to and from the ring in limited slip fleece leashes that they can tug on. I have different leashes and collars for everything. I actually even use a different one at trials to potty them vs. going to the ring.

Have fun in your class!!!


----------

